# Dyantek CDI?



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if a dynatek cdi just pluggs into the brute and thats it or do i have to fiddle with the carbs and so on??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

plow0 said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if a dynatek cdi just pluggs into the brute and thats it or do i have to fiddle with the carbs and so on??


Just plugs right in, and with the 650s, usualy no carb work needed...as in larger pilots or needle shims..usualy.


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

alright great! 

I'm trying to find one for my brute right now but I'm having troubles finding one:bigeyes:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

In your sig it says it's a 2010. That means it's efi. You would have to get a pcIII, pcV, or an msd. The ones for the efi bikes are programmable.


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

mine is not an efi, its a 650


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sry I wasn't paying attention. Like NM said you should be good to go. When I put my dyna on my 650 I didn't have to rejet. Then I added the snorks and pipe, and it was time to rejet. Look on ebay, someone posted a link on here the other day for one on there and it was $161 if I remember right. When you do install it, enjoy the new power !!:rock-on:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here ya go. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dyna...557769QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories This one was for an sra but I'm sure they will have one for yours too. I'm thinking they are the same cdi, maybe someone else will chime in and confirm if it is or not.


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! I'm going to order one when I get home and I'll get back to ya's once shes installed!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

plow0 said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I'm going to order one when I get home and I'll get back to ya's once shes installed!!


It'll bring a hole new meaning to the term - "Plug & PLAY!"..:rockn:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes they are well worth it


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Give dynatek a call they have excellent customer support and really stand by their product! You won't be disappointed!


----------

